# height gage



## Data (Nov 30, 2008)

I just got this used 18" gage. It reads tenths and is accurate to 2 tenths. The surface plate is Mikes, I need to get one for myself but they are so heavy.











This should make measuring easier cuz I don't even have a depth mic. 

Need one more thing to make the set complete for my needs, a Starrett PT05409A (51227) depth gage attachment. Who sells the full line of Starrett stuff?


Cheers
Dave


----------



## Morelite (Nov 30, 2008)

What does the little Mitutoyo piece do? (the black wedge shaped piece with the cable going the the main display)


----------



## Data (Nov 30, 2008)

That is a touch probe. As the gage is lowered against the part, that probe tells the gage when zero is passed. With out it, it would be hard to touch a part with such low force and repeatability.

With a touch probe you do not have to touch items carefully and nor with consistent force. As a side note, consider that any height gage can be outfitted with a dial indicator to perform nearly the same function.

The hand wheel on my Mitutoyo moves the gage up and down (see the long screw up the right side of the mast). The manual says that I am supposed to turn the crank smoothly as the probe touches the part. It beeps when the reading is taken.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Nov 30, 2008)

It's funny, I've been thinking about getting a height gauge for a couple weeks now. I need one more for setting my tools on center on the lathe at this point though. I certainly don't need anything as elaborate as this.


----------



## Data (Nov 30, 2008)

Mirage_Man said:


> It's funny, I've been thinking about getting a height gauge for a couple weeks now. I need more for setting my tools on center on the lathe at this point though. I certainly don't need anything as elaborate as this.



Only time will tell how useful it turns out to be. Measuring down inside the SPY body was the reason I got it.

Your new lathe sure looks nice!


Cheers
Dave


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 30, 2008)

That's a VERY nice Mitu height gage

IIRC, that's their Heightmatic Model. By the time you add the AC adapter, touch probe, SPC cable, etc., the price is close to $5k. 



> The surface plate is Mikes, I need to get one for myself but they are so heavy.


Bigger and heavier is better. If you go to a few auctions, you'll often see larger granite plates go for next to nothing. A big cast iron plate is also nice ... a friend picked up a 4'x6' Challenge Precision for $250 ... not bad for a $5000 plate.

You don't need a plate much bigger than your height gage base + the largest part you'll measure. Smaller plates are a lot easier to work with. Even a little 12x18 can do lots of measurement.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Nov 30, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> That's a VERY nice Mitu height gage
> 
> IIRC, that's their Heightmatic Model. By the time you add the AC adapter, touch probe, SPC cable, etc., the price is close to $5k.


----------



## Data (Nov 30, 2008)

I have not seen a cast iron plate yet but I have seen pink granite plates.


----------



## sawlight (Nov 30, 2008)

Data said:


> I have not seen a cast iron plate yet but I have seen pink granite plates.


 

Try MSC, they have some "imports" in black for decent prices. These will be finished close enough for you +/-.002" I have a little 12"x12" I keep in my tool box, handy for a lot of things!

That is a STUPID NICE heigth gauge!!


----------



## precisionworks (Nov 30, 2008)

> I have not seen a cast iron plate ...



The best I've seen are from Challenge Precision http://www.challengeprecision.com/






My 12x18 is ground to within .0005" ... a scraped version is available that's flat within .0002". Mine was a Craigslist find, $50 ($569 retail). It's superb when you need to lock fixtures down to the surface - like a mag V-block, a mag indicator base, etc. Those setups are impossible with a granite plate.


----------



## Data (Nov 30, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> . . .
> My 12x18 is ground to within .0005" ...



How much does it weigh?


----------



## KC2IXE (Dec 1, 2008)

Back when Meridian Machine was here on Long Island I can remember talking with Dave and him asking me if I wanted some FREE surface plates - the problem was I needed to move them that day - 48" square pink plates I think 6 or 8" thick. To buy them new costs BIG bucks, the big problem is, when a company goes out of business, and you buy the contents of the shop, moving them out of the shop costs more than a used plate is worth


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 1, 2008)

> How much does it weigh?



My 12x18 weighs only 80# ... for comparison, my Kurt D675 weighs 75#. The cast iron plate seems lighter or easier to move, probably because the weight is spread over a large area & it's easy to get a solid grip.

There's a 18x24 currently on eBay, but it's pickup only:
http://cgi.ebay.com/24-by-18-cast-s...14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Figure about 235# for that one, which means you'll need to weld up a stand. FWIW, a new 18x24 costs $997.00


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 1, 2008)

Lucky Dog. That's a great little device. I keep forgetting to buy one.



Dan


----------



## Data (Dec 1, 2008)

gadget_lover said:


> Lucky Dog. That's a great little device. I keep forgetting to buy one.
> 
> 
> 
> Dan



Dan,

Buy used machine tools when ever possible. If the item is priced right but not what you want, it is easy to get your money back by just re-selling it on ebay. 

This time I did good, I think I will keep this one. 


Cheers
Dave


----------

